# Escher



## Scott Bushey (Nov 19, 2005)

Any Escher fans?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 19, 2005)

Yes!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Nov 19, 2005)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M._C._Escher


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 20, 2005)

yes


----------



## Swampguy (Nov 20, 2005)




----------

